# Auth field missing on cable card info screen



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a Tivo Bolt that I bought used. It worked fine for the previous owner. When I hook it up (after having Comcast pair the cablecard) I get a v52 error, 0 signal strength, and no picture or sound on any channels. A Comcast technician came out yesterday, checked the signal strength on the end of the coax that plugs into the Tivo, and it was very good. I talked to Tivo and was told that the cable card (by the way I tried 4 different ones) has to be a 2014 or newer, and has to have an auth field on the screen with the con, etc. I checked a Tivo Roamio Plus I have hooked up and it has the auth field. The cable card info for the one in the bolt does not have an auth field and I'm pretty sure the cards that Comcast gave me are ancient. Is the missing auth field the reason I get the 52 error and no picture or sound?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mscroggin said:


> I have a Tivo Bolt that I bought used. It worked fine for the previous owner. When I hook it up (after having Comcast pair the cablecard) I get a v52 error, 0 signal strength, and no picture or sound on any channels. A Comcast technician came out yesterday, checked the signal strength on the end of the coax that plugs into the Tivo, and it was very good. I talked to Tivo and was told that the cable card (by the way I tried 4 different ones) has to be a 2014 or newer, and has to have an auth field on the screen with the con, etc. I checked a Tivo Roamio Plus I have hooked up and it has the auth field. The cable card info for the one in the bolt does not have an auth field and I'm pretty sure the cards that Comcast gave me are ancient. Is the missing auth field the reason I get the 52 error and no picture or sound?


If it's a Motorola M-Card, the part number (in really small print) on the card should have middle digits of -014- or higher. I have a card with -002- that does not get seen by a Roamio. I have a -018- card that is seen. Another test for your box "seeing" the card is the Channels screen will not allow a channel scan even if the card is not paired. The option is gone from my 20.7.4.RC18 Roamio.

A paired and provisioned card needs to have Val: Y 0x0n in the Conditional Access display. The 'n' will be a number over zero.

An SA or Cisco card will be different.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Here in Houston Comcast uses Cisco/SA cards and they automatically update the firmware, but your mileage may vary. They have a great crew at 877-405-2298 that can solve all your CableCARD issues.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> If it's a Motorola M-Card, the part number (in really small print) on the card should have middle digits of -014- or higher. I have a card with -002- that does not get seen by a Roamio. I have a -018- card that is seen. Another test for your box "seeing" the card is the Channels screen will not allow a channel scan even if the card is not paired. The option is gone from my 20.7.4.RC18 Roamio.
> 
> A paired and provisioned card needs to have Val: Y 0x0n in the Conditional Access display. The 'n' will be a number over zero.
> 
> An SA or Cisco card will be different.


It is a Motorola Card and the Part # is 514517-002-00. Are you telling me that the card is from 2002?


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> Here in Houston Comcast uses Cisco/SA cards and they automatically update the firmware, but your mileage may vary. They have a great crew at 877-405-2298 that can solve all your CableCARD issues.


Yesterday I had a Comcast office out west somewhere which was very knowledgeable and helpful. Today when I called I got the Tennessee office and they had no idea what to do.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mscroggin said:


> It is a Motorola Card and the Part # is 514517-002-00. Are you telling me that the card is from 2002?


No, but my Premiere won't even see that card. I bought a few from eBay over the years.

My card from two years ago is -018-

If you feel adventurous, there is something you can try. Power off the Roamio+. Remove the cable card. Install it in the Bolt. It should work but may not show premium channels since it won't be paired 100%. Power off before moving anything. I know the cards are able to be hot-swapped, but I never move a spinning hard drive.

I'm going to guess that the Roamio+ also has a Moto M-Card. If it has a Cisco card you have a really big problem. The card's serial number for Motorola starts with MA. Serial number is shown on the Pairing screen.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> No, but my Premiere won't even see that card. I bought a few from eBay over the years.
> 
> My card from two years ago is -018-
> 
> ...


I actually tried that and the Bolt still didn't work. Then I had Comcast pair the card to the Bolt and it still didn't work. Now I've been talking to Comcast (Tennessee again) and she agrees to send me a new cable card which is PROBABLY a new one, and I get cut off and she never calls me back. The out-west Comcast guy from yesterday was supposed to call me back today at 1 and now it's 2:29 and no call. At this point I'm giving up, returning the Bolt, and hoping my Roamio runs forever!


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> No, but my Premiere won't even see that card. I bought a few from eBay over the years.
> 
> My card from two years ago is -018-
> 
> ...


Well, I'm really not giving up, I love a good challenge. Comcast is sending me a new cable card (hopefully an actually new (recent) one. I'll post the results after I install it. If it doesn't work then I am trully done.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

mscroggin said:


> Well, I'm really not giving up, I love a good challenge. Comcast is sending me a new cable card (hopefully an actually new (recent) one. I'll post the results after I install it. If it doesn't work then I am trully done.


Are you saying you bought cablecars or Premieres on Ebay?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Comcast _really_ doesn't want you to own your own CableCard.

If you wanted to try to get _yours_ setup however, to me the plan would be to have several of Comcast's cards and then also yours. Then, call Comcast on the phone and feign ignorance ( that means pretend to those of you in Rio Linda...). Tell them you have several cards. Insert _your_ card and give them the details. Respond to any questions with "I don't know why it's not registered on your system" or similar. Hopefully that'll get it set up. Return _their_ cards. Profit.

Has anybody tried something like this?

-KP


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> Comcast _really_ doesn't want you to own your own CableCard.
> 
> If you wanted to try to get _yours_ setup however, to me the plan would be to have several of Comcast's cards and then also yours. Then, call Comcast on the phone and feign ignorance ( that means pretend to those of you in Rio Linda...). Tell them you have several cards. Insert _your_ card and give them the details. Respond to any questions with "I don't know why it's not registered on your system" or similar. Hopefully that'll get it set up. Return _their_ cards. Profit.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try that. I just ordered a card on Ebay for $6. What a ripoff the $10 a month Comcast charges me for each card is. The middle set of numbers on the new card are 018, that's what JoeKustra said above that worked in his. Does anyone have the time to look on the conditional access screen to see if you have the "auth" field.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mscroggin said:


> I'm going to try that. I just ordered a card on Ebay for $6. What a ripoff the $10 a month Comcast charges me for each card is. The middle set of numbers on the new card are 018, that's what JoeKustra said above that worked in his. Does anyone have the time to look on the conditional access screen to see if you have the "auth" field.


After my card is paired I find "Auth: S" on the last line. Before pairing I only have four lines of data on that screen.

I wonder what will happen if you give them the wrong serial number but the correct numbers for everything else? But if you are pairing a cable card, doesn't that mean Comcast knows you are using a cable card and will bill you? BTW, my feed charges $3 for each card. Their DVR (6 tuner) is $20 and Mini equivalent is $5. We are switching to a TiVo box soon ->Hydra coming to local cable company


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mscroggin said:


> I'm going to try that. I just ordered a card on Ebay for $6. What a ripoff the $10 a month Comcast charges me for each card is. The middle set of numbers on the new card are 018, that's what JoeKustra said above that worked in his. Does anyone have the time to look on the conditional access screen to see if you have the "auth" field.


Buying your own card will not work with Comcast since they will only pair cards in their system. The only thing it might do for you is show if another non-paired card shows that field at all.

Scott


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> After my card is paired I find "Auth: S" on the last line. Before pairing I only have four lines of data on that screen.
> 
> I wonder what will happen if you give them the wrong serial number but the correct numbers for everything else? But if you are pairing a cable card, doesn't that mean Comcast knows you are using a cable card and will bill you? BTW, my feed charges $3 for each card. Their DVR (6 tuner) is $20 and Mini equivalent is $5. We are switching to a TiVo box soon ->Hydra coming to local cable company


Comcast says my card is paired but I only have the four lines of data on the conditional screen. So it would seem that the Bolt thinks the card is not paired. Is there any way to tell if that is the fault of the card or the Bolt? I don't think there is. When I receive my purchased card I'll tell Comcast I received two cards rom Comcast Tech Support, not just the one they said they would send (and already entered in the system). I'll give the real info from the one I purchased and see what happens. Comcast doesn't charge for the first card or device a customer has so it's ok if they know how many cards I have, I'll wind up with only one card after I see if any of them work and return the rest of them. A friend of mine has a Comcast X1 box and it really is quite nice. It would sure save a lot of hassles if I switched everything to Comcast and quit using Tivo. That would be hard to do though since I've been using Tivo's since 1999.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> Buying your own card will not work with Comcast since they will only pair cards in their system. The only thing it might do for you is show if another non-paired card shows that field at all.
> 
> Scott


I'm hoping they pair my bought card if I tell them that they sent it to me and forgot to enter it into the system. I don't know how smart their inventory is and if it keeps track of all the card's serial numbers.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

All devices that Comcast provides to you are recorded and tracked.

If a customer opts to use their own device, for example a cable modem, it's indicated in the system with an *.

-KP


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> All devices that Comcast provides to you are recorded and tracked.
> 
> If a customer opts to use their own device, for example a cable modem, it's indicated in the system with an *.
> 
> -KP


I don't think Comcast allows customer owned cablecards do they?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

See above?

-KP


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

I just called Comcast again to tell them about not seeing the auth field. They ran through their troubleshooting procedure and said they had to send out a technician and I would have to pay for the service call. By this time I was talking to a supervisor. She told me there wasn't a specific department that handled cablecars, but I know there is because I talked to them this weekend. I asked if they show the cablecard paired or not paired and they said they couldn't tell me that. WHAT A BUNCH OF MORONS.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

call to disconnect, they will have the resources to correct this issue.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've recorded these numbers in my wanderings with Cable Cards:

877-405-2298 • Oklahoma call center for cable card questions
18556523446 • Work
888-824-8988  • Work
888-824-8988 Jack Moore Comcast cable cards

877-530-6950
Comcast Level 2 tech support

-KP


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> call to disconnect, they will have the resources to correct this issue.


I did just now. The rep was very friendly. Because the Comcast cablecard people had called me yesterday the rep was able to look on my account for notes about the conversation. From the notes he determined that the person I was talking to was from the Comcast Cablecard Center of Excellence in Tuscon. So there is a special cablecard center. The reason I wasn't getting routed to them today when I called was because for three days after you have had a service call you go to the normal customer service reps for some reason. So as it stands now I'm going to wait till I get the card I ordered and also the card the Cablecard Center ordered for me and hope the part number is different than the cards I have.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

The only number you are supposed to call for cable card problems and pairing is 877-405-2298

The $10 charge is for a additional outlet not the cable card so you would still have that charge even if you supplied the card.

If Comcast supplies the card the first one is free and you receive a monthly -$2.50 credit for Customer-Owned Equipment


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> I've recorded these numbers in my wanderings with Cable Cards:
> 
> 877-405-2298 • Oklahoma call center for cable card questions
> 18556523446 • Work
> ...


Thanks, I will add these to my list.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mscroggin said:


> I'm hoping they pair my bought card if I tell them that they sent it to me and forgot to enter it into the system. I don't know how smart their inventory is and if it keeps track of all the card's serial numbers.


No, I'm pretty sure that their tool does it by the serial number so you are not going to be able to end run them.

Scott


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

I got the new card from Comcast today and spent 2 hours on a 3-way call with Comcast and Tivo. No Luck. The new card did have the middle three numbers -012-. By the way KP, the Comcast number I called was 877-530-6950
Comcast Level 2 tech support - that was the Cablecard Center of Excellence in Tuscon, the same people I talked to Saturday. They are very smart and he did tell me that they have had trouble getting cablecars in Bolts and also in every other new model of Tivo when they first come out. 

I'm just ordered a new 3terrabyte Tivo from Best Buy so I hope the new card I tried today that didn't work works in that one.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mscroggin said:


> I'm just ordered a new 3terrabyte Tivo from Best Buy so I hope the new card I tried today that didn't work works in that one.


That is a good idea.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Having trouble getting cablecards in Bolts? thats insulting.thats like hearing "these goodyear tires wont fit your car"; which you never hear cuz it's a lie. Somebody is not taking responsibility. Just ask the thousands of Comcast Bolt owners enjoying thier cablecards.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

I got my new Bolt today. I put in the cablecard that worked in the used Ebay Tivo (except for V52 error) in the new Bolt. As soon as I put it in I got a error 161-1 Contact your cable company. I could not get to the cablecard info screen to see the pairing info to give to Comcast. Remember, this is the card that worked previously in the used Bolt except for the V52 error, but I could get to the cablecard info screen and run setup on the used Bolt. So is it possible the new Bolt is bad? So I took the card out of the new Bolt and put it back in the used Tivo Bolt that worked except for the V52 error. Now the same thing happens, as soon as I plug the card in and it warms up I get the 161-1 error instead of the V52 error I was getting before in this Bolt, and can't get to any info screens. So now it looks like the card has somehow has gone bad. So I go to Comcast and get three more cable cards which I will try now. More to come....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mscroggin said:


> More to come....


You have the patience of Job.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

I plug in the first new cablecard to the new Bolt, ERROR 161-1. I plug in the second new cablecard to the new Bolt, NO ERRORS. So now I'm hopeful. The Comcast cable pairing department who I'm talking to on the phone pairs the card, NO ERRORS. I go to live TV, PICTURE! MY ODESSEY IS OVER! I'm ecstatic. Now I'm going to try to transfer my recordings from my old Tivo to my now Tivo and also transfer the season passes. When I tried to transfer my old tivo recordings to my new (to me) Bolt a few days ago it didn't work, nothing happened or transferred. More to follow....


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

The transfer recordings on tivo online does not work. nothing transfers. still working on it...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mscroggin said:


> The transfer recordings on tivo online does not work. nothing transfers. still working on it...


I used it yesterday. Remember, you have hit that "transfer" twice.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm hitting transfer, then transfer recordings and nothing transfers?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mscroggin said:


> I'm hitting transfer, then transfer recordings and nothing transfers?


Both ways? I have heard of this, but never a fix or cause.


----------



## mscroggin (Mar 16, 2007)

Now the Tivo box that was working shows 161-1 error and sometimes a error 51. The on-line show transfer still did not work, but just now it seems to be working. The on-line season pass transfer worked.


----------

